# Stinger Lens Removal.



## Bravo25 (Jan 23, 2004)

How do I remove the bezel lens from a Stinger? Is it possible, or do I have to get a complete new head?


----------



## arioch (Jan 23, 2004)

Read somewhere here that you will need a special tool from Streamlight to remove the bezel/lens. I thought it was just cheaper to buy the entire head (about $9.00 from Brightguy). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## GJW (Jan 23, 2004)

The lens is press-fit into the bezel assembly which also holds the reflector.
The whole unit simply unscrews (like you were changing the focus) from the head.
When I wrote to Streamlight asking about obtaining a new pebbled reflector I was sent an entire new bezel assembly free.


----------



## ksbman (Jan 23, 2004)

I think this is the tool needed.

It's not very cheap. 

Don't ask me how it works. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Bravo25 (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I was going to get a UCL lens for it, but perhaps I'll wait until I order a new bezel before I start hacking on the old one.


----------



## Blackbeagle (Jan 24, 2004)

From the look of the tool, the lens and reflector assembly are definitely press-fitted. The tool looks like it operates like a slidehammer. I called SL a little while ago about replacing my bezel (ran over with a car /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif) and they said that they don't sell the components seperately, only the entire bezel, lens and reflector as a complete assembly. (And then they referred me to Brightguy!)


----------



## darkzero (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes the reflector is pressed in.

Bravo25, IMO UCL is a bit too thick to stick in a Stinger head. UCL and borofloat in my opinion are too fragile to use in a Stinger head. I have B270 in mine which is the most durable out of all the lenses sold from Chris and even so I'm afraid to drop it. I've dropped it once and it did not shatter. I have however shattered one while pressing the reflector back in. You must be very careful when doing so. I would recommend hardcoat polycarbonate over the glass, although I have glass in mine and have had no problems. I say this because if you shatter the lens, you will almost for sure mess up the reflectors shiny finish when attempting to remove it without a lens in place, unless you have the $60 tool. There are other ways to get the stock lens out without having to buy the $60 tool. These methods require a lens in place to push out the reflector. If there is no lens in place, you'll have no choice but to press on the reflector itself. I've came up with my own method & tool. If you have any questions about details on how to do so just ask (it's late right now) and I'd be happy to answer them. Since there's too many pictures to be posting here, I'll just put up links:
My homemade tool 1 
Homemade Tool 2 
Removal
Removal: Method 1 
Removal: Method 2 
Pressed out 
Reflector removed
Bezel removed 
Reassemble: Method 1 

Blackbeagle, I wonder why SL told you that the parts are not available seperately. After all they do list individual part numbers for replacement parts in the list that comes with the flashlight. Funny guys. Many places sell the parts seperatley. Maybe they just meant your better off buying the complete reflector assy. cause that would be the best solution rather than having to buy the expensive tool to change a few dollars worth of parts. After all the complete reflector assy which includes the bezel, reflector, and lens is only $8-9. You can find every single part for replacement at Tanner's StoreFront. They're the best prices I've found and have mostly everything in stock.

I've serviced many Stingers and every part of a Stinger. If anyone needs help with something I'd be glad to be of help.


----------



## Blackbeagle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I called SL and they basically said that they didn't sell individual parts seperately. Worked out okay since I called Brightguy and got a new assembly in under a week.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 12, 2007)

darkzero,

Do you mind re-hosting your pics. I am interested in this. Me and 5 of my co-workers have stingers, and all of us have had the lens yellow and start cracking from the heat. I'd love to be able to buy a stack of replacement lenses and replace a few.





darkzero said:


> Yes the reflector is pressed in.
> 
> Bravo25, IMO UCL is a bit too thick to stick in a Stinger head. UCL and borofloat in my opinion are too fragile to use in a Stinger head. I have B270 in mine which is the most durable out of all the lenses sold from Chris and even so I'm afraid to drop it. I've dropped it once and it did not shatter. I have however shattered one while pressing the reflector back in. You must be very careful when doing so. I would recommend hardcoat polycarbonate over the glass, although I have glass in mine and have had no problems. I say this because if you shatter the lens, you will almost for sure mess up the reflectors shiny finish when attempting to remove it without a lens in place, unless you have the $60 tool. There are other ways to get the stock lens out without having to buy the $60 tool. These methods require a lens in place to push out the reflector. If there is no lens in place, you'll have no choice but to press on the reflector itself. I've came up with my own method & tool. If you have any questions about details on how to do so just ask (it's late right now) and I'd be happy to answer them. Since there's too many pictures to be posting here, I'll just put up links:
> My homemade tool 1
> ...


----------



## darkzero (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry Aircraft, had no idea the pictures went down. Updating this thread as requested by a PM. I don't have the original pics so I took some quick ones (sorry not as good): 

This method is the only other way I know of that works besides using the $60 tool made soley for changing these lenses. This method requires a current lens in place.

Basically you need a piece of pipe that is larger than the reflector but smaller than the bezel so it rests against the lip on the inside of the bezel. The piece of metal I have was the scraper attachment from an old Wagner heatgun, I just cut off the scraper.






The lip inside the bezel can be seen here:









Tool inserted:









Again, this method requires that you currently have a lens in place. I use a plastic hammer as a punch resting against the lens & strike it with another hammer. This will pop the reflector & lens out. You can also use a socket that's close as you can get to the inside bezel diameter. 

I know this method may seem crude but I've done this many times even using a socket & have never failed. The stock lens may crack but will not shatter & will stay intact in order for the reflector to be pushed out. You could also place the whole assembly in a vise to squeeze the reflector & lens out.

If you have a glass lens like I do, hope you have a spare reflector on hand just in case & good luck! 






Lens & reflector popped out:









Install the new lens & position the reflector back into the bezel. You can kind of press it back in a bit by hand to get it started. I use another piece of metal or socket that is close the diameter of the reflector to hammer the reflector back in. Be gentle hammering, doesn't need a lot of force. You could also use a vise here as well if you careful press it back together evenly.






I can change the lens out for anyone if they need it done, just PM me or email me. Hope this helps & good luck.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Later is better than never


----------



## dw51 (Apr 24, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I'm selling my lense tool over on non-light BST.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 24, 2008)

dw51 said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm selling my lense tool over on non-light BST.


 
And at a very good price too. I remember when they were first realeased years ago. $60! I guess they finally realized after all these years that they weren't selling & now they go for $25.


----------

